# DIY spray bar fx5



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok I made a spray bar for my 125 that has a fx5 running . I cut all the pieces assembled with primer and cement which said it was for potable water . Painted the pvc with krylon fusion spray paint and have been curing for a few days now. I actually ran a test in my tub with a pump and all worked fine. It's total length runs the full 72 in. Now my question to everyone is I used the primer and cement to bond all the connections including the parts under the water except the two actual bars that I will rotate for adjustment. Is this going to be safe for my fish? All info and suggestions greatly appreciated . Oh and I'm new to this forum. Thanks everyone


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!
If it says for potable use, then it's likely safe for aquarium use, however that's by no means 100% certain. Krylon is fine once cured.
What did you use for pvc primer and cement?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I think its called Harvey's . Got it from local hardware store. The primer is purple and the cement is blue. Oh and how long should I wait for the cure on krylon? I painted the pvc two days ago and when I pick up the pvc its dry but still feels tacky. There are no finger prints when I squeeze or touch it ,it just feels a little tacky . I think I might wait another week before installing it.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Checked a few MSDS reports for the primer and cement and they all said safe for aquatic organisms, there are a dozen or so different products but I expect they all say the same thing considering they're deemed safe for potable use.
No harm in waiting longer with the Krylon. I've added pipes/intakes etc after 24 hours with no ill effects.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah my concern was the fish I have in the tank. I have 5 Ebjd under 3 in and they are a bit fragile.


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

ya, u shouldnt have any issues with the cement or paint. i did a similar thing for my spray bar on my 72bow.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I made a spraybar / intake out of gray PVC for my FX5 as well. It was tight enough where I just used a little silicone around the joints of the 90Ã‚Â° just to be on the safe side.

I like it and it works fine but I wanted to make another one with white PVC and then spray painting it using Kyrlon fusion gloss black to see how that looks. This time because the white PVC didnt fit as tight as the gray I used Oatey purple primer and Oatey heavy-duty cement. Some say you dont need to use primer since theres not alot of pressure but it cant hurt and it was cheap so I used it anyway.

*Gray*









*White painted black*









It was probably good to go within 24hrs. but Krylon says to wait a week to make it chip resistant so I wanted to give it time to fully cure. I'll probably put it this week and see how it looks.

I was rearranging my tank this past week and I took off the canopy and glass tops. I got it set up how I wanted and turned on the FX5 and BAM the spraybar shot water 8ft-9ft away all the way on my couch and glass coffee table. The FX5 is a BEAST!! I have my spraybar pointed slightly upwards so if you do too, dont forget to put your tops back on your tank. :lol:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet I ran a test from my tub with carbon. I filled the tub up enough to set my pump up and hooked it up. Let it run for 20 min at a little over 21 gpm.I haven't hooked it up to the fx5 yet I am waiting a little longer till I install to tank. Yes I agree the fx5 is a beast. Hopefully when I hook it up it can reach both ends of tank. I don't doubt it but I have 9 90's and one t so it is gonna need some flow to get all 72in of the tank.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

9 90's? Couldn't you have used some flexible hosing?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I have a split down the center of the tank so I needed to split the connection.they only had a 90 t-street that adapted to 3/4.I will post a picture as soon as it is installed. It has a pretty good support so I think it will work.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, I would be interested in seeing pics and how you set it up.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is a pic of the main component. the bars are not in picture. i used 7/64 holes 2 inches apart.


----------

